# Best suburbs to live in Bundaberg Queensland with children



## ellisa (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi All

I know i have asked before about bundaberg, but does anyone have info on the best places to live with children ages 11 & 9??? i need to be within a 30 minute give or take comute to the hospital (work purposes!!!!) 
Thankyou
Lisa


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Ellisa:

I wish I could help but not that many people up that way I'm afraid. Your last thread had a good response from April. How about PM'ing April and picking her brain as she seems to be the only one with direct and regular experience with Bundaberg, maybe there is also a welcome committee for new arrivals to Bundaberg (worth asking the local council). And if you have your job lined up at the Hospital fire away at the other nursing and medical staff there. I've found co-workers tend to be very helpful when I had my own 'new to Australia' moment almost 6 yrs ago.

Good luck 




ellisa said:


> Hi All
> 
> I know i have asked before about bundaberg, but does anyone have info on the best places to live with children ages 11 & 9??? i need to be within a 30 minute give or take comute to the hospital (work purposes!!!!)
> Thankyou
> Lisa


----------



## wineboss (Apr 13, 2009)

amaslam said:


> Hi Ellisa:
> 
> I wish I could help but not that many people up that way I'm afraid. Your last thread had a good response from April. How about PM'ing April and picking her brain as she seems to be the only one with direct and regular experience with Bundaberg, maybe there is also a welcome committee for new arrivals to Bundaberg (worth asking the local council). And if you have your job lined up at the Hospital fire away at the other nursing and medical staff there. I've found co-workers tend to be very helpful when I had my own 'new to Australia' moment almost 6 yrs ago.
> 
> Good luck


I am not sure but I will look back if it was you.....but I just thought I would throw my 2 cents in here about Bundy(Bundaberg). My fiances family lives there and I got to meet most of them during my last visit. The town seems very nice, with a very nice commercial area and lots of residential areas as well and sugar cane everywhere. I hear good things about Bundy and my fiances brother has 4 children and lives there very happily.


----------



## april (Jul 22, 2007)

Hiya,

Two things you should know - the entire town is family orientated, and basically anywhere in Bundaberg is half an hour from the hospital! 
My parents live 20 minutes out of town in a rural housing estate and they are still less than half and hour from the hospital (my sister is a nursing student and regularly drives there and back). 

In the past, over east was the 'bad side' of town (very low income area, dilapidated buildings, bad smell coming from the sugar mill and distillery) but they have cleaned it up and it now has a couple of up-market new housing estates. However, I wouldn't live there because of the high amount of sugar cane trucks going to the mill during crushing season. 

North Bundaberg is fine too. Nothing exceptional either way.

Bundy is too small to really have any good or bad neighbourhoods, honestly. I have noticed that there are a few bogans living on the south side around Thabeban, but then again, it isn't that 'bad' either (my brother lives there!). Once you are there you will see what I mean. 

Bargara is the beach town closest to Bundaberg. The housing prices are more expensive but it is a lovely place and still within half an hour from The Base.

But if I had to pick an area to recommend, I'd say over west - Avoca, Millbank area. I grew up i.n Millbank and Avoca has expanded quite a lot with lots of new houses and retirement villages. The schools are fine (as far as I know), plus you will be close to the residential end of Bourbong St which will take you directly to The Base and Mater hospitals.

Have you had a look at google street view yet?


----------



## april (Jul 22, 2007)

PS. When I was visiting at the Mater Hospital a few months ago I heard several nurses speaking with English, Irish and Scottish accents. Thought you might be interested to know.


----------



## ellisa (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks to all your replies, great advice and i will have a look at google street view so thanks for that april.

Keep you posted on my progress!!


----------



## april (Jul 22, 2007)

> Hi April
> MOD: DELETED AT ORIGINAL POSTERS REQUEST


Hello.  Your salary is very high for Bundaberg so you will have no problem supporting your family on that. Bundy is a fairly low-income town and yet lots of people still own their own homes, have large-screen tvs and take nice holidays every year. 

I don't know off-hand if there are Indian food stores, but I know there are several Asian food shops, so I guess you can get Indian food there. I think one Asian food shop is in Electra St, and another is on Takalvan St, in a shop next to Toyworld. Because there are many Asian backpackers working on the farms in Bundy, there are many Asian food stores.

At the Base hospital there are many doctors who are from India, Pakistan and Sri Lanka so you will immediately have a community of people you can ask and who can tell you where to buy. 

I know that some people from Central Asian background have trouble settling into Bundaberg but I hope you can work through culture shock and come to love Bundy. I wish you well.


----------



## Kate from Oz (Oct 31, 2010)

Definitely Bargara.


----------



## Kate from Oz (Oct 31, 2010)

Have a look on realestate dot com dot au for ideas on cost of rental properties in Bargara to give you an idea of what style of house you will get and the type of money you will pay for it. To give you an idea for budgeting.

You can use the same website for ideas on buying a house as well.

bargara dot com is a good site to get a picture of what Bargara is like.


----------



## cross (May 29, 2010)

april said:


> MOD: Deleted at original posters request


Thanx april. I appreciate your inputs.


----------



## Johnfromoz (Oct 20, 2010)

Bundy? No offence meant but it is ******* backwater. Everyone knows everybody and newcomers are treated suspiciously, to say the least. I think there is a large army base nearby, at least used to be, so that speaks for itself. Might as well move to Lakemba in Sydney.


----------



## Kristen88 (May 4, 2012)

The whole of Bundy is full of bogans!! I lived there for 6 years and when we first moved there in 04 we were like what is wrong with these people because everyone seemed depressed also. I am actually ashamed to tell people I lived there. I lived in Svensson Heights most of the time but also lived in Millbank and Thabeban and Thabeban was my favourite but I lived in a new estate so it was okay but there is a lot of housing commission houses out that way so you have to be careful. Avoca is probably the best suburb to move to. My Mum still lives in Svensson Height (she wants to move but waiting for the property market to go up before she sells) and hasnt had any problems. I would move to Townsville whoever reads this and is considering Bundaberg, unless you have no hope then Bundy people will suit you ha ha not only that, everyone knows everyone!!!! Anyway, I will shut up now. Sorry if I offended any Bundaberg people...


----------



## Kate from Oz (Oct 31, 2010)

Definitely Bargara!


----------



## Carinv (Aug 9, 2013)

Hi Lisa, how are you going? Did you end up settling in Bundy?

(See also my post under carinv)


----------

